# Early Mature



## queenmary87 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have two plants. I'm growing white widow.  Both of them are starting their 7th week of flowering.  Almost all the hairs on one are dark red. Is it time to harvest that one?
Thank you.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2007)

*Whats up mang. Don't go by the color of the hairs go by the color of the trichromes. Here is a link with a few charts. If you have a Radio Shack near you pick up a small microscope for like $10.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938*


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

whoa, i do not agree with this, he should have harvest at 55-60% pistil turn rate. i dont mean to be rude, but you will get a bad read from trichomes.


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2007)

Trichomes are  the "best", most efficient way to judge ripeness. Pistils can be damaged, die and turn colors from something as simple as too much heat for a few hours, an over feeding, or (heaven forbid) pollen.
  By understanding the the transition of THc to CBD's, CBN's , you can harvest for a more precise effect.
c/p from DJ...HARVESTING
As the plant matures through its window of harvest its chemistry changes. As the window closes, the more desirable compounds begin breaking down into less desirable ones. Primarily it is THC breaking down in CBNs and CBDs.

Which particular combination of chemicals is the most desirable is purely a matter of taste and choice, developed over time and with experience. Set and setting also play an important role in determining which type of product is best appreciated.

Pleasant head highs are often desirable for social occasions, whereas a narcotic late-window Indica may work better as an evening medicinal herb. The main point is that these differences are chemical in nature and more research is needed to more fully understand this phenomenon.

Another important point is that much can be done to further enhance the chemical process, especially in regard to bouquet, aroma and flavour, given the proper curing process.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

i go by the whole plant, not just one cola. so it would be a total of 60%


----------



## KADE (Mar 18, 2007)

Dude. it is impossible to get a ''bad read'' from trichomes... it is the thc forming, getting 100% and then starting biodegrade... you can get it EXACTLY how u want it.


----------

